# "Meanwhile In The News"



## Morrus (Jul 2, 2012)

Over in the subscribers area, I've uploaded something I made - a crapload of newspaper clippings to hand out to players.  I figured everyone else might be able to use them.  You'll find them here.

I put them there so people downloading the adventures would definitely see them, but they're nothing exclusive; I'll upload them here when I get some time - later today or maybe tomorrow.  Just a little freebie since I had a spare half-hour.

I made them using this site, so please feel free to make your own and share them for everyone to use!


----------



## Morrus (Jul 3, 2012)

A couple of extras I just whipped up which aren't in the package.  These are for after _The Dying Skyseer_.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 3, 2012)

And this one's for after _Digging For Lies_. Note that The Flint Tribune gets a lot of details wrong in this one, as the newspaper doesn't know what actually happened.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 3, 2012)

And this one can be handed out right at the beginning of _Digging For Lies_.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 4, 2012)

So anyone looked at these?  Is it something I should continue doing?


----------



## Falkus (Jul 4, 2012)

They're nifty, and I'm going to be copying them; but I personally prefer the whole newspaper format that you did for the second adventure, rather than separate articles; and I'm currently working on one for Digging for Lies. My players got a real kick out of reading it.


----------



## Truename (Jul 4, 2012)

Morrus said:


> So anyone looked at these?  Is it something I should continue doing?




I'm still on WotBS and I don't know if we'll get to Zeitgeist (though it sounds awesome), but I love this sort of thing. If we pick up Z then I know I'll be printing it out.

I'll also second Falkus' preference for the whole paper rather than individual articles.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 4, 2012)

Slave drivers! The whole paper was too much like hard work; this is much easier for me to do.


----------



## ve4grm (Jul 4, 2012)

These are awesome, and I honestly prefer them to the whole-paper format. Clippings and headlines are both easier for you, and still very effective at getting things across.

Please continue!


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jul 5, 2012)

They are quite awesome! I'll likely be using the website to write some personalised ones for my group as we proceed into _Digging for Lies_. My game's on hiatus for a while as I settle into my new job and get my DM mojo back.


----------



## Ajar (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm on vacation, but my PCs are just wrapping up Skyseer, so I'll be checking these out shortly.


----------



## Ajar (Jul 28, 2012)

Or not so shortly. Vacation followed by 12 consecutive work days, many of which were 12 hour stints. Ugh. 

Read through the clippings, and love them. My game reconvenes next week for Dying Skyseer wrap-up, so it will be a perfect time to introduce some of the clippings. I'm also going to do at least one of my own, for Gale's sinking the rich dude's ship while carefully ensuring he doesn't die (due to the Vekeshi PC advocating nonlethal methods).


----------



## Ultimate2099 (Jul 28, 2012)

These are awesome and I've already printed them for next weeks game. It'll help set the mood right away. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Ajar (Aug 1, 2012)

Since my Vekeshi Mystic PC advocated that Gale use non-lethal methods, I made this clipping for the end of adventure #2 :


----------



## Ajar (Aug 1, 2012)

Dang it, looks like the image links are only temporary! I don't think I saved it, I hope it's cached on my desktop browser.

Edit: Yes indeed! Fixed the link above.


----------

